# Rayburn Country - Golfview Villas



## travel maniac

Received a letter a few months ago that the resort has been taken over. The letter also mentioned that the new owners would be updating the resort. I'm wondering if anyone has heard anything on possible Special Assessment?

We own a small RCI points contract here (bought through Scott but unfortunately he passed away not too long ago) and are wondering if it's worth keeping it.

Thanks.


----------



## Sudre

We own property here. They sent us a special assessment fee for $100 last year. Then after I called, asked about it then paid it they sent us the maintenance fee bill (but only after we paid the special assessment). Turns out they raise the maintenance fee to $600 from $359. I was expecting something more in the 400-500 range considering the added special assessment fees.

I called and talked to Kyle Peterson who took over the property. I asked if they were going to be rewarding more points or anything like extra vacations since their maintenance fee to point ratio was now the highest I own. Particularly with the assessment fee they added on. He replied no. I got the impression they would send out another assessment fee next year too. It's for covering the firewood and such then he complained about how people burnt fires even when not needed.

I ask him if they were buying back the properties and he said, "Timeshares are worthless and a scam" and he was not going to buy any of them back. He said, "No one wants them."  He was also very clear that he did not understand how the RCI points system worked and it didn't sound like he cared. He explained how he was a hotel manager before. The whole conversation left me feeling like I will give this resort away. I have a bad feeling about it.

Would love to here any other opinions about this place. I got the property for the low maintenance fee expecting it to go up a bit but not almost double. They've been promising to fix it up for years. It has never happened. At least I purchased the property very very cheap. I am still deciding if I will pay the maintenance or just let the property go. I see no way to resell it with this current maintenance fee and special assessment fees.


----------



## buniconk

We, too, own at Sam Rayburn Country Club. We purchased it in 2008 for almost nothing, and have enjoyed the generous 27,500 annual RCI points for very low maintenance fees (MFs).  (Last year MFs went up to $414 + $100 assessment.  (Here's the MF History = $260 in '08; raised to $286 in '10; raised to $314 in '12; raised to $414 in '17 + $100 assessment in 2017.) 

We stayed there for the first (and only . . . ) time in 2015, and found it a disaster -- terribly run down & filthy. The office moved us to another unit but it was equally filthy & run down. I attended a Board Meeting while we were there, and I listened to the housekeeping supervisor give a raving report -- I presented a slide show of the filth & disrepair and expressed my dismay at the appalling condition of the property -- and I was essentially ignored by the Board. The Board seemed to have no idea what is happening or are powerless to change anything. I suspect it is the latter.  We were told (by someone who is in the know) that Clyde Pederson, President & CEO of Rayburn Country Timeshare Assn, owns a large number of properties there -- I am guessing that he got them in foreclosures for next-to-nothing and is milking them to the end or is reselling them privately for a handsome profit.  We recently received a request to change ownerships to a reduced number of units (the best ones) to salvage the property ownership because there have been so many foreclosures (from non-payment, I assume) -- it required 100% approval by the remaining owners, & we have not heard the results. They essentially are holding us hostage -- either agree to the reduced ownership & keep the same maintenance fees (MFs) -  or if they don't get 100% owners' approval, then MFs will go up because they need to pay the resort expenses over a smaller number of owners. 

My question is - what are they going to do with the units that are abandoned, if they get their 100%.  Is Mr. Pederson going to take ownership of those also? 

We requested to deed-back the property in 2015 & Mr. Pederson declined. We then attempted (unsuccessfully) to sell the property, but ultimately decided it was best to keep the property because (with RCI) you can move credits from weeks to points only if you have both types of ownership.  We make good use of our credits on the points side and do often move most of our weeks credits to the points side. So up until now it has been worth it to own such a crappy property. However, if the MFs start going up even more, or if we get a big assessment, we may have to reconsider that strategy.  

It looks to me like people are letting go of their ownerships by simply not paying their fees.  It's rather expensive for a property to foreclose, & it's hurtful to your credit rating -- but if we care about neither, then it seems a no-brainer.  We are just undecided what to do because we do like those 27,500 annual points, and the price, so far, is still OK.  Time will tell . . .  (I'm hoping WorldMark by Wyndham will acquire the property like they have done so many other failing resorts -- it'll probably be the only way we see any future in Sam Rayburn Country Club.)


----------



## bogey21

Good deal while it lasted.  Chickens have now come home to roost!

Get out any way you can.

George


----------



## buniconk

Agreed. Just quit paying?


----------



## KACTravels

Received this today..





Points weeks for Points owners Trading Times Clients


It has been 3 years since the passing of Scott Riddle. We have been tasked with trying to assist Scott's clients in their ownership of timeshare and sort through some of the issues that may have not been resolved in their dealings with Trading Times. Some issues we will not be able to assist in but will put forth my best efforts to try.

Our company is International Condominium Wholesalers which has been in business for 25 years. We specialize in timeshare around the world and selling RCI weeks and RCI points. With over 15,000 sales, we pride ourselves with the knowledge and experience of the timesharing industry.

28,000 Global Points annually, deeded for $250.00 sales price. Low maintenance fees of $250.00 annually .That breaks down to less than a penny a Point! Unheard of in this industry!

I have a very limited supply and they will be sold on a first come first serve basis. Please call 800-613-7410 if you or friends are interested. Thank you for your patronage and have great day!

SELLERS: depending on where you own, we may be able to assist you in getting rid of your timeshare property.

Whether you are a Buyer or Seller or just an owner that needs assistance, we can be reached at 800-613-7410.

Highest Regards,
Jeff Crouch 
President of ICW


----------



## buniconk

After reading the previous posting, I was curious about who/what ICW is.  My research of International Condominium Wholesalers on the TUG website was very interesting reading...


----------



## CMVer

I, too, am concerned about this place.  Maintenance fees are way out of line and it seems like the attitude of management is that they don't care.  I really wish the place would fold and we could just walk away. I've asked about paying to get out or getting a unit with more RCI points but no answer. If anyone hears anything from or about this "resort" please post.


----------



## KACTravels

Have you received your MF Statement yet?  I have not


----------



## Peachy

We also own property here. After they raised the maintenance fee to $600 from $359. I contacted them and talked to Kyle Peterson and asked for finical statements for the past three years backing up their decision. He promised it will be sent soon but I have not received anything yet . Based on my understanding of Texas timeshare laws they have to provide financial disclosure to the owners but they have not done so.


----------



## chazpbg

So, what's the latest with this? I'm thinking of calling them and asking about deeding back. Surely that's a better option than paying to foreclose just to collect your maintenance fees, no? Has anyone stopped paying their fees? If so, what's happened?


----------



## KACTravels

I received my Maintenance Fee Statement and paid them.  For me, it isn't an option to just not pay.


----------



## chazpbg

I paid my 2018, but I'm thinking ahead to 2019...


----------



## iwanttoflyaway

bogey21 said:


> Good deal while it lasted.  Chickens have now come home to roost!
> 
> Get out any way you can.
> 
> George




Well, this was a great thing for me to find at this stage of my timeshare research.  I have identified a decent number of ownerships with excellent mfoints and mf:TPU ratios, and currently I'd get a LOT more value than I'd pay for with any of them.  This whole thread makes it clear that the tables can turn at any time, and something that was chosen for being a legitimately good value at one point can easily become a significant liability.  

From my research, do I understand correctly that this was telegraphed by steadily poorer maintenance at the property, before maintenance fees began jumping and another management company took over and they went through the roof?  Is that a fairly typical progression?  I'm trying (as a newbie) to understand how I can perhaps see the writing on the wall for other properties that currently hold value like these ownerships used to.


----------



## JesJohnnie

CMVer said:


> I, too, am concerned about this place.  Maintenance fees are way out of line and it seems like the attitude of management is that they don't care.  I really wish the place would fold and we could just walk away. I've asked about paying to get out or getting a unit with more RCI points but no answer. If anyone hears anything from or about this "resort" please post.



Please file a complaint with BBB, Consumer affairs, Texas State attorney general office etc.  I'm in the process of doing so.  Pedersen won't return calls and it's very likely it's a scam.  HOA raised 80%.  If you have 2/2 condo in golfview Samantha White/office Manager told me that 3/3 pays the same rate of $600 as a 2/2 owner.  Unethical.


----------



## JesJohnnie

KACTravels said:


> I received my Maintenance Fee Statement and paid them.  For me, it isn't an option to just not pay.


My fees went up from $359 to $600.  Increasing fees so high in one year seems "not right".  Please complain to BBB, consumer affair etc.


----------



## JesJohnnie

Peachy said:


> We also own property here. After they raised the maintenance fee to $600 from $359. I contacted them and talked to Kyle Peterson and asked for finical statements for the past three years backing up their decision. He promised it will be sent soon but I have not received anything yet . Based on my understanding of Texas timeshare laws they have to provide financial disclosure to the owners but they have not done so.



I spoke to Samantha White/Office Manager and received 2 years.  However, the math doesn't add up with number of owners and claimed expenses.  Please file a complaint with TX state attorney general, BBB and consumer affairs so a formal investigation can be made.  Protect yourself and public.  I'm in same boat.  Mr. Pederson never returns calls and he doesn't sound honest.


----------



## JesJohnnie

CMVer said:


> I, too, am concerned about this place.  Maintenance fees are way out of line and it seems like the attitude of management is that they don't care.  I really wish the place would fold and we could just walk away. I've asked about paying to get out or getting a unit with more RCI points but no answer. If anyone hears anything from or about this "resort" please post.



Please see my other posts about filing complaint with BBB, consumer affairs, texas state attorney general.  I called and left messages but Mr. Pederson won't call me back.  I have the budget numbers they sent to me in case you want it.  Regardless, 80% increase in one year for a texas property seems unethical.  Fight back.  I will because they threatened me with foreclosure and blocked my RCI account which I pay separately for and they have no business.  Samantha white/Office manager supposed to get Mr. Pederson to contact me but instead sent me a letter stating they will start foreclosure sooner.  :0(


----------



## bogey21

iwanttoflyaway said:


> This whole thread makes it clear that the tables can turn at any time, and something that was chosen for being a legitimately good value at one point can easily become a significant liability.



You are quite correct.  I remember that many years ago Rayburn County was overall the cheapest way to get into RCI Points...

George


----------



## chazpbg

Not sure if anyone is following this thread. But if you are, wondering if you got the latest Rayburn mailing... Seems like they are on life support at this point. I'm not sure I'm going to pay the next assessment. At the very least, I'm going to wait until I get a real bill for it instead of a letter that sends more like an appeal that an actual bill. 

Has anyone here gone through foreclosure with them? I gather they do indeed foreclose. But what happens? Do they cut off your RCI account, as someone indicated here? (Don't see how they can do that if it's for points you've already deposited...). Do they have creditors go after you? Has your credit rating been affected? Any fees and other stuff thrown into what's owed?


----------



## KACTravels

I received the letter for the $100 assessment. I will probably pay it because I feel obligated to do so. I do not know what happens with foreclosures at Rayburn. My question is what happens if Rayburn goes under?


----------



## CMVer

KACTravels said:


> I received the letter for the $100 assessment. I will probably pay it because I feel obligated to do so. I do not know what happens with foreclosures at Rayburn. My question is what happens if Rayburn goes under?


I'm hoping the end comes soon. I'm betting that with this special assessment on top of last year's that many more owners bale out.  I'm debating whether to pay or not.  Not sure throwing good money after bad is a good idea.


----------



## KACTravels

We took this Timeshare over from my parents when they didn’t need it any more. We converted it into a Points ownership and have had some really great vacations, including a recent 7 glorious days at a Hilton property on the Big Island. I consider the maintenance fees minimal considering we only use the points for other vacations. I will miss the RCI Points, but in the meantime will continue to pay until they go under.


----------



## chazpbg

My concern is exactly about throwing good money after bad. There was something desperate about that letter... and the fact it comes just a few months before they'd be collecting the annual maintenance fee makes me wonder if they have enough money to last the rest of the year. At the very least, I'm inclined to wait until I get some kind of actual bill for the $100, whether it comes as part of my annual bill with the maintenance fee or as something separate. I can't see paying this $100 based on a letter that's more like a please-help-us charity appeal.


----------



## KACTravels

I see your point. I think I’ll wait too, at least until it is an official bill.


----------



## Schoolboyheart

At this point I’m
Almost hoping it goes under with the annual fees getting way up there. I’m not sure what happens if it goes under though.

I’ve emailed them for an official invoice/statement/bill listing my unit and week etc. I’m not paying the $100 until I get an official specific notice. I’ll pay it once they send that. I emailed the Day I got the letter and haven’t been replied to yet. I’ll report back if I get anything.


----------



## CMVer

I, too, sent an email the day I received the special assessment letter.  I also asked for a reply with no response.  We need to keep on this and quit enabling them to waste money on a lost cause.  Not sure how to do that though.


----------



## KACTravels

Schoolboyheart said:


> At this point I’m
> Almost hoping it goes under with the annual fees getting way up there. I’m not sure what happens if it goes under though.
> 
> I’ve emailed them for an official invoice/statement/bill listing my unit and week etc. I’m not paying the $100 until I get an official specific notice. I’ll pay it once they send that. I emailed the Day I got the letter and haven’t been replied to yet. I’ll report back if I get anything.



I see you are new to TUG - please let us know if you hear back from them Rayburn.  Thanks for checking in


----------



## chazpbg

I spoke to someone on staff (not the main guy) by phone and pretty much said what others are saying: I need some kind of statement. That letter was so strange -- if you're doing a special assessment, don't make it let your passing the hat... Just give a brief explanation and send a bill. If I get something at the top of the year that shows the $100 assessment plus the annual maintenance fees, I'll pay it. I'm not trying to cheat the place, but I need something more official. 

If they go under, does anyone have any idea what happens? I'm okay if it just means we're done with things and don't get anything back. I'm got more than a decade's worth of use out of my ownership, which allowed me to be in RCI points. I'm just hoping we don't get taken over by new ownership without the right to deed back our properties...


----------



## DrQ

When we bought a 1BR at Rayburn, it was our cheapest gateway into RCI Points 10 yrs ago. It was a deeded property. I dumped it when I became disgusted with RCI.

If there is a liquidation, you will be in line to collect any leftovers after the debtors are paid.  I wouldn't hold my breath.  Haven't ever been there. 

Is there a chance that some investor could come in, rebrand it and aggressively market it with a T/S exit company? Sounds like it could be a candidate.

Be vewwy, vewwy careful.


----------



## KACTravels

DrQ said:


> When we bought a 1BR at Rayburn, it was our cheapest gateway into RCI Points 10 yrs ago. It was a deeded property. I dumped it when I became disgusted with RCI.
> Be vewwy, vewwy careful.



How did you "dump it"?


----------



## DrQ

KACTravels said:


> How did you "dump it"?


It was a long time ago and I don't know if it will still work. I won't discuss it in an open forum. PM me if you want.


----------



## CMVer

Maintenance fee bills have arrived.  Anyone NOT paying this year in anticipation of them going broke?


----------



## bird68

I am adding my story to this thread and would appreciate any feedback or commentsM

I have 20000 points biannually thru Rayburn, purchased from Scott Riddle almost 10 years ago. I used a small inheritance and felt was a good deal (so I thought) and have used the points for several vacations over the years.

 The last 3 years I have not been able to pay my MFs due to unforeseen health and family situations.  Last year, I did pay my fees for the year but am still oweing from 2/3 previous years. As of Sept, Rayburn has put a lock on my points thru RCI so I decided to contact them to come up with a payment plan to gradually pay down amounts owing. I have talked to Samantha White several times, sent emails and finally a letter with a cheque for the $100 Oct Special Assessment plus 5 post dated cheque’s, to start paying down the overdue balance.  

In one of the conversations with Samantha, I was told I would be foreclosed on next year if I didn’t pay up, and to call back, to find out if Mr Peterson would agree to my payment plan. Since then,  I have called and left messages in the last week and no response.   I am willing to work with Rayburn on a payment plan but after reading the previous posts, I am beginning to wonder what’s really going on.   

I also looked into selling the points but foresee a huge bill to do so. I am from Canada am unsure how a sale would happen   As well, I believe, after research online, that my points are worth nothing on the market.


----------



## KACTravels

I received my Maintenance Fees Invoice today.  It is actually $100 less than last 2 years because I have been paying the extra $100 "special assessment".  I will be paying exactly was was invoiced (without the extra requested $100) $514.  I'm not even sure what we own, but we have converted to 30,600 Annual RCI points through Scott Riddle back in the day.


----------



## bird68

Any updates on this resort and what’s going on with the maintenance fees etc?  I haven’t received my invoice for fees this year nor have I heard back from them after repeated phone calls/emails!  Thanks for any information!


----------



## KACTravels

No update, but they cashed my check for Invoice received in December. I did not paid the request additional $100 as it was not on the invoice.


----------



## travel maniac

bird68 said:


> I am adding my story to this thread and would appreciate any feedback or commentsM
> 
> I have 20000 points biannually thru Rayburn, purchased from Scott Riddle almost 10 years ago. I used a small inheritance and felt was a good deal (so I thought) and have used the points for several vacations over the years.
> 
> The last 3 years I have not been able to pay my MFs due to unforeseen health and family situations.  Last year, I did pay my fees for the year but am still oweing from 2/3 previous years. As of Sept, Rayburn has put a lock on my points thru RCI so I decided to contact them to come up with a payment plan to gradually pay down amounts owing. I have talked to Samantha White several times, sent emails and finally a letter with a cheque for the $100 Oct Special Assessment plus 5 post dated cheque’s, to start paying down the overdue balance.
> 
> In one of the conversations with Samantha, I was told I would be foreclosed on next year if I didn’t pay up, and to call back, to find out if Mr Peterson would agree to my payment plan. Since then,  I have called and left messages in the last week and no response.   I am willing to work with Rayburn on a payment plan but after reading the previous posts, I am beginning to wonder what’s really going on.
> 
> I also looked into selling the points but foresee a huge bill to do so. I am from Canada am unsure how a sale would happen   As well, I believe, after research online, that my points are worth nothing on the market.



Other more experienced posters from Canada can chime in but I wouldn't worry too much about the "foreclosure" if you were not too keen on using it. I don't think this would impact your credit history in Canada either (again, check with experts). There may also be a way to deed it back to the resort but since you have dues outstanding not sure how that would work. Good luck!


----------



## KACTravels

I just received a letter in the mail with the following:

Dear Rayburn Country Timeshare Owner,
During the past three years we have had to foreclose more than 500 weeks of timeshared ownership and we presently have nearly 300 weeks in line for foreclosure. We have been reduced to only enough paying owners to support about 20 condos. We have 45 condos in our Timeshare Association! We cannot afford to pay taxes, condo dues, HOA dues, insurance, utilities, etc. on 45 condos from the maintenance fees that we receive which equate to essentially pay the bills for 20 condos. We have tried to reduce the number of condos but have not been able to get the cooperation from owners to get this done.
R.C.I. continues to pump people into these units which causes us to do extensive maid service, maintenance, etc. and we receive no funds from these R.C.I. rentals. They make all of the money, we do all the work and we receive nothing in return. It is just one of the inequities of the timeshare Business and especially in these old rundown facilities.
At the end of the day, we see no alternative but to file bankruptcy. We are hopeful that the bankruptcy court will approve a workout plan which will allow us to continue to operate with 20 to 25 condos and allow us to sell 20 to 25. The reality is that the court may decide that we just need to liquidate and sell all of the assets and pay off all the creditors. In any event, we will begin the process and work through the system until there is a resolution one way or the other.  
Please remember, we only have one person in our office and to try to return hundreds of phone calls will take months. My limited experience with Bankruptcy courts is that you as creditors will receive updates as we move through this process and will have some input although I do not know how much.
Very Sincerely Yours,
C....P....


----------



## GrahamNet

I'm new to this forum but I'm in the same boat. I'm left wondering, after all the dues increases the last few years, where has the money gone? How much of it was spent on upkeep and maintenance vs administrative costs etc. If you do some simple math, the dues increases should have provided tens of thousands that should have been spent on upkeep. Instead, look at some of the comments on RCI on this property (I've never been there) and it looks as though nothing has been spent properly. Anecdotal evidence only, but something just doesn't smell right. Has anyone ever seen financial statements? As members, are we entitled to them? I made an investment in this years ago that has probably broken me close to even, but I hate to lose this. I'm also wondering if there is a potential for a class action suit here, charging mismanagement etc.


----------



## RX8

“_R.C.I. continues to pump people into these units which causes us to do extensive maid service, maintenance, etc. and we receive no funds from these R.C.I. rentals. They make all of the money, we do all the work and we receive nothing in return. It is just one of the inequities of the timeshare Business and especially in these old rundown facilities_.”

No surprise they filed BK. This statement shows that they don’t have a clue about timeshares and exchanges.


----------



## bogey21

Many years ago Rayburn County was one of the cheapest ways to get into RCI Points.  Now it is worthless and in bankruptcy.  Why anyone is willing to send them any money in the hopes of salvaging anything is beyond my comprehension.  My advice, send them nothing and don't respond to anything they ask you to do...

George


----------

